# acpi-cpufreq breaks after bios update (pentium d[uo] 3Ghz)

## coolsnowmen

acpi-cpufreq breaks after bios update (pentium d[uo] 3Ghz)

I've tried 3 different latest kernels 2.6.[24-26] and _now_ I always get:

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device

 

Hardware:

Intel  D945GCZ board w/ Pentium D 3.0Ghz (dual core)

 *Quote:*   

> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family      : 15
> 
> model           : 6
> ...

 

i have a 32bit install

History:

  I was only getting only 2.4Ghz and 3.0Ghz out of a processor that all documentation I've read should support more than twice that number of scaling states.  So I checked intel's web site for a bios update.  Mine was dated 2005, there was a 2007 listed, so I burned the iso, updated cleanly, and rebooted.

I've read through every option in the bios, and there is nothing special that I can tell, (the splash screen changed).  My computer runs fine, and even boots faster, but It cannot frequency scale anymore  :Sad: 

who do I call?  :Crying or Very sad: 

I want to save power for ponies and penguins.

----------

## code933k

I don't use cpufreq but instead the governor present in the very kernel (ondemand)

then you wont need the other things. I also turn on the performance governor

for the times I feel macho.

Just check out if ondemand may be used instead of user space cluttering  (cpufreq).

I really hope this helps you. If don't, what said dmesg about it?

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device

 

Is that module on your system?...lsmod or somethin

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *code933k wrote:*   

> I don't use cpufreq but instead the governor present in the very kernel (ondemand)
> 
> then you wont need the other things. I also turn on the performance governor
> 
> for the times I feel macho.
> ...

 

Thank you for the response, this has nothing to do with the governor.  With out a cpu frequency scaling driver the governor doesn't matter.  For what it is worth, I have always used the ondemand governor.  

acpi-cpufreq is the name of the "cpu frequency scaling" driver kernel module.  It is built when you tell the kernel to build "PM Options->CPU Frequency scaling->ACPI Processor P-States Driver"

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *muhsinzubeir wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device 
> 
> Is that module on your system?...lsmod or somethin

 

Thank you for your response,

it does not show up in lsmod because the module fails to as because it determined I didn't have a device it supported.

the modules does exist, the errors would be different otherwise.  It would say "not found"

demo:

```
cd /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r4/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/

# ls

acpi-cpufreq.ko

# modprobe acpi-cpufreq

FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r4/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device

# insmod acpi-cpufreq.ko

insmod: error inserting 'acpi-cpufreq.ko': -1 No such device

# modprobe nonamemod

FATAL: Module poopmod not found.
```

----------

## muhsinzubeir

understood the problem now...is there any special reason for using the latest kernel?If it was me ill downgrade to stable kernel 2.6.24  :Rolling Eyes: 

anyway, goodluck with it got no clue what cause this...it looks more like kernel issue to me than bios though..

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *muhsinzubeir wrote:*   

> If it was me ill downgrade to stable kernel 2.6.24

 

 *coolsnowmen wrote:*   

> I've tried 3 different latest kernels 2.6.[24-26] and _now_ I always get...

 

the above was shorthand for: I have tried the latest 2.6.24, 2.6.25, 2.6.26, and all of them had the same problem.

I am using the latest kernel right now because if the problem is fixed, it will be in a later kernel.

I just want to know who i tell if I can't fix it.  Do I go to kernel people ? at gentoo? or at kernel.org people?

Do I goto intel?

----------

## code933k

 *coolsnowmen wrote:*   

> this has nothing to do with the governor.  With out a cpu frequency scaling driver the governor doesn't matter.  For what it is worth, I have always used the ondemand governor.  
> 
> acpi-cpufreq is the name of the "cpu frequency scaling" driver kernel module.  It is built when you tell the kernel to build "PM Options->CPU Frequency scaling->ACPI Processor P-States Driver"

 

Mhh... thanks for correcting that swift answer, I think, indeed, I wasn t explicit. What I meant was using another driver (p-states?) or something instead of what he is currently using. 

(fixed not as a module)  plus ondemand  which has the advantage of avoiding cpufreq cluttering (daemons, tools, ).

Whatever I do use AMD myself in almost every computer so, perhaps, I am rambling about Intel drivers. Also new kernels have some annoyances as rtc for example.

Regards.

----------

